# Rabbit Snail



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't that an assassin snail in that picture with the rabbit?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love these guys..


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Isn't that an assassin snail in that picture with the rabbit?


He won't assassinate him. They only assassinate smaller snails.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Whey are funny and huge


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They never try the bigger prey? Once in a while a few smaller assassins will get a big MTS, but maybe they're just weaklings compared to the tylomelanias.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> They never try the bigger prey? Once in a while a few smaller assassins will get a big MTS, but maybe they're just weaklings compared to the tylomelanias.


They've shared food and walked over eachother without noticing eachother's existance and I know Menagerie has assassins and rabbis and zebra nerites in the same tank and they claim no fatalities 

I'm probably gonna move the frickin thing to another tank though cuzz you guys are making me nervous


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> . . .I know Menagerie has assassins and *rabbis* and zebra nerites in the same tank and they claim no fatalities


Dammit. I thought snails weren't kosher


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> They've shared food and walked over eachother without noticing eachother's existance and I know Menagerie has assassins and rabbis and zebra nerites in the same tank and they claim no fatalities
> 
> I'm probably gonna move the frickin thing to another tank though cuzz you guys are making me nervous


I saw my friend's Assassin snails gang up on this huge-ass Apple snail that was like the size of golf ball, you really should move either one of them just incase.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I saw my friend's Assassin snails gang up on this huge-ass Apple snail that was like the size of golf ball, you really should move either one of them just incase.


Hmm. I guess I'll have to move the assassins. I'll get right on it. 
Did the apple die?

edit 1 min later

K they're seperated


----------

